# Is JRS Enterprises, in Minneapolis, still in business?



## partsgone (Jan 18, 2022)

Was wondering if JRS Enterprises in Minneapolis has closed it's doors. I'm getting old so it probably did 20 years ago. thanks


----------



## Tom Fey (Jan 24, 2022)

No, JRS is no longer in business. Can't say when it stopped, but it was at least a dozen years ago.


----------

